# Some sort of Hybrid Mbuna?



## High_Voltage85 (Jan 6, 2014)

I bought this from an assorted tank at a LFS. I thought it looked good, but I have no idea what it is. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Not Sure That It's Pure (And It Probably Isn't Considering It Came From An Assorted Tank), But It's Reminiscent Of one Of The Tropheops Species, Maybe A Tropheops Sp. "Elongatus" Of Some Sort. It's Doubtful That You Would Find Any Of The More Uncommon tropheops Species In An Assorted Tank, But Not All Together Impossible.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm thinking hybrid as well. Agree that it likely has tropheops in the genetic mix.


----------



## High_Voltage85 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sounds good. I was wondering if it is normal for this type of fish lose a lot of its color during the day hours? It looks like the picture in the morning hours but at lights out the bars are gone. I'll get a picture.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

High_Voltage85 said:


> Sounds good. I was wondering if it is normal for this type of fish lose a lot of its color during the day hours? It looks like the picture in the morning hours but at lights out the bars are gone. I'll get a picture.


It's normal for cichlids to display variation in color and markings depending on mood - which is influenced by their environment and tankmates. As a sign of either dominance, submission, or stress, they will have more vibrant coloration/markings or a more subdued appearance. Usually when the fish is sleeping and relaxed when the lights are out, they are in their "normal" outfit and when the lights are on and they are interacting with their tankmates, their colors will change. I imagine that if your fish is losing it's colors/markings, that it is being submissive to other more dominant fish in your tank - they usually brighten up their colors when they are feeling dominant.


----------



## High_Voltage85 (Jan 6, 2014)

Same fish. About mid-day.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Yep - I've got a Pseudotropheus sp. "elongatus Ruarwe" (Jewel spot) that goes from very dark, almost completely black, to a color close to the light blue of yours, sometimes in a matter of minutes. How long has this guy been in the tank? I imagine that he's just being a good, submissive neighbor. If it's new to the tank, it will probably stay more consistently dark as it gets more comfortable.

The sort of peachy/orange patches on it's shoulders, just behind the head, really point towards some type of Tropheops in it's make-up. Many Tropheops species have that characteristic, and it's fairly unique to them...


----------



## High_Voltage85 (Jan 6, 2014)

He's been in there for a few months. Looked a little rough at the beginning, but now he's doing well. I have noticed him staying colored more. Hopefully he keeps getting more comfortable. Thanks for the help!


----------

